# Black spot on the white part of Milly's eye



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Goldens are prone to lots of eye issues. To set your mind at ease, you might want an appoint with a veterinary opthalmologist. I like to go straight to a specialist for eyes and bones! When I adopted Finn, his red eyes weren't a priority; fixing his broken back was, but we did get into the eye vet and discovered trouble, so he's on steroid drops for life. Not in any way saying that you'll have this experience, just that going to the specialist was the quickest way to get the most accurate answer.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I wouldn't worry at all. Max has a bit of black on the corner of the white of his eye. He's had it for as long as I can remember. It's not super noticable unless you look closely. My Peppy dog / springer spaniel had this too and I just think of it like a birthmark myself.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I agree with Fin's Fan. Keep in mind the vet eye doc. appointment isn't cheap but if that spot is growing, I'd get it checked. Golden's are prone to eye problems and the regular vets don't see it enough to recognize such things as Pigmentary Uveitis.

Does the spot seem to move? In addition to PU, Flirt has cysts which the eye doc said will look like little caviar floating about.


----------

